# Rabo & PTSB Launch New Savings Products



## Lightning (28 Jan 2013)

This probably deserves a new thread. 

3 new deposit products have been launched today. 

This is the first launch of new products in a long time for Rabo. 



> *[broken link removed]*
> *2.05%* on €0.01 to €1,000,000
> *0.00%* on €1,000,000+
> 
> ...





> *[broken link removed]*
> *1.95%* on €0.01 to €1,000,000
> *0.00%* on €1,000,000+
> 
> ...





> *Permanent TSB: Bonus Booster Account*
> *0.50%* on €0.01 to €10,000 excluding bonus.
> *1.50%* on €0.01 to €10,000 including bonus.
> *1.50%* on €10,000+ excluding bonus.
> ...


----------



## Connard (28 Jan 2013)

The bonus booster is a pretty pointless account if they still keep their online instant access. It gives you 2.5% on balances up to €50,000 and you can make as many withdrawals as you like without affecting the rate. Only on balances over €50,000 does the booster account makes sense.


----------



## rayn (28 Jan 2013)

I think it's 2.45% and only up to €20,000
After that it's 1.85%


----------



## Connard (28 Jan 2013)

rayn said:


> I think it's 2.45% and only up to €20,000
> After that it's 1.85%



That's the RaboDirect on demand account not the Permanent TSB account.


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2013)

Connard said:


> The bonus booster is a pretty pointless account if they still keep their online instant access. It gives you 2.5% on balances up to €50,000 and you can make as many withdrawals as you like without affecting the rate. Only on balances over €50,000 does the booster account makes sense.



Agreed. 

Interesting that Rabo are launching new products after years of the same products. However, there is no value in switching from products, that give a better return for your money, such as KBC Smart Saver.


----------



## sidneycooper (6 Aug 2013)

RaboDirect  Notice Saver 90	 6 Aug	 2.05%	➡ 1.95%
RaboDirect  Notice Saver 30	 6 Aug	 1.95%	➡ 1.75%
RaboDirect Savings Account	 6 Aug	 2.25%	➡ 2%

Also
KBC Smart Access Demand Deposit Account	 6 Aug	 2.6%	 ➡ 2.3%
PTSB Online Instant Access	 6 Aug	 2.5% ➡ 2.25%


----------



## Lightning (6 Aug 2013)

The updates you mention were posted 2 months ago in the best buy threads. The rate changes are applicable today.


----------

